# Urdu: masha Allah - subhan Allah



## Chhaatr

What is the meaning of:

1) maashaa Allah and 
2) subhaan Allah

and in what context are these two used?

I'll be grateful if this could be explained with the help of sample sentences.

Many thanks!


----------



## Qureshpor

In Urdu, you'll find three such phrases.

1) maa-shaa2-Allaah (jo chaahaa Allaah ne...jo Allaah ne chaahaa)

2) subHaana_llaah (God be glorified!)

3) in-shaa2-Allaah (agar chaahaa Allah ne/God Willing)

1) Qureshpor SaaHib, aap maaneN yaa nah maaneN, mujhe ab Urdu bolne, likhne aur paRhne meN rattii-bhar diqqat nahiiN hotii.

maashaa2 Allaah, Chhaatr Jii, aap kii miHnat raNg laa'ii hai!

2) داور حشر مرا نامۂ اعمال نہ دیکھ
! اِس میں کچھ پردہ نشینوں کے بھی نام آتے ہیں

daavar-i-Hashr miraa naamah-i-a3maal nah dekh
is meN kuchh pardah-nashiinoN ke bhii naam aate haiN!

subHaan Allaah, kyaa shi3r hai!

Allaah kii Hamd-o-sanaa (praise) is liye kii jaa rahii hai kyoN kih usii ne shaa3ir ko itnaa xuub-suurat shi3r kahne kii taufiiq dii hai.


----------



## Chhaatr

bahut shukriyah!


----------



## Alfaaz

Extra information: entry from Urdu Lughat سبحان (includes different usages and example sentences).

The following are also commonly used: الحمد للہ , یرحمک اللہ , تقبل اللہ


----------



## Chhaatr

_bahut shukriyah Alfaaz SaaHib._  Much appreciated!


----------



## marrish

Alfaaz said:


> Extra information: entry from Urdu Lughat سبحان (includes different usages and example sentences).
> 
> The following are also commonly used: *الحمد اللہ* , یرحمک اللہ , تقبل اللہ


Just a little correction, if you don't mind: *الحمدللہ.*


----------



## Alfaaz

Thanks for the correction marrish SaaHib! How do you type the word without an _alif_? I was trying to remove it, but the rest of the letters were also being deleted.


----------



## marrish

^Welcome, welcome Alfaaz jii; I saw you tried to edit it but were unsuccessful. I type it without 'alif' with the sequence *alHmdllh*, having automatic spelling check switched off (as ever!).

Re. _maa-shaa2 Allaah_: in colloquial speech (looks like a pleonasm but there are different forms of speech which can be distinguished in Urdu and I'm not talking about writing) we often tend to join all the words and say something akin to ''_maashaallaah'_', that is without producing the stop between _maa-shaa2_ and _allaah_, which although should be there but gets swallowed up. However, most of the times, the intonation of word stress tells the boundaries of those words.

QP SaaHib has used an example to convey the meaning, after explaining the literal sense of this expression and I'd like to say that it's used when you express your admiration or praise something. This way you can avoid a possible embarrassment on the side of the one you're referring to, especially when addressing the person directly.

Does it correspond with the specimens of speech or writing you came across?


----------



## Qureshpor

Qureshpor said:


> In Urdu, you'll find three such phrases.[...]


This is not quite correct. I've just thought of two more..
va_llaah (By God) as in...

jaan-i-bahaar teraa Husn be-misaal hai
va_llaah kamaal hai are va_llaah kamaal hai

...& astaGhfiru_llaah (Literally, I seek God's forgiveness but often "God forbid!)


----------



## marrish

^ And we forgot to mention the all-present _bismillaah_! Which is even used as a proper first name (great artist, classical musician Bismillah Khan).


----------



## Qureshpor

^ "al-Hamdu li_llaah" (All praise is for God), marrish SaaHib, for reminding me of the most obvious use of a compound word with Allah being a component part. "li_llaah" (For God's sake) agar ko'ii aur aisii tarkiib aap ke zihm meN aa'e to zaruur yaad dilaa'iye gaa!


----------



## marrish

Allah belii janaab!


----------



## marrish

Qureshpor said:


> "li_llaah" (For God's sake) agar ko'ii aur aisii tarkiib aap ke zihm meN aa'e to zaruur yaad dilaa'iye gaa!


I could recollect yet another one: معاذ اللّه _ma3aaz allaah۔
_
میں تُجھ سے اور لطفِ خاص کا طالب معاذاللہ 
ستمگر اس بہانے سے ترا دل دیکھ لیتا ہوں
_maiN tujh se aur lutf-e-xaass kaa taalib ma3aaz-allaah
sitam-gar is bahaane se tiraa dil dekh letaa huuN
_(Shakeel Badayuni)​


----------



## Qureshpor

^ And the meaning is "God forbid" (ma3aaz/refuge, protection).


----------



## Chhaatr

How would you explain the meaning of "wallah" (sorry if the transliteration is incorrect)?


----------



## marrish

Please check post no. 9!


----------



## cherine

Moderator note:

Dear all,
It seems this thread went unnoticed, by the moderators, at the time and became multi-topic: mention and discussion of all possible expression with الله in them. And this is against the forum rules. So, I'm closing it now and I'd like to ask anyone who is interested in any of the mentioned expressions, or other expressions, to open a new thread (with proper title and sufficient context, as usual).

Sorry for the inconvenience and thank you all for your understanding.


----------

